# Coverting a farm utility vehicle to electric drive



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Does anyone have information on how to convert a farm utility vehicle, like a Mule or a Gator, to electric drive?

I've found one with a blown engine that I can get cheap.

It would help a lot if you could just tell me where to look to buy the motor and controller.

Genebo


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I would look to electric golf cart suppliers like http://www.buggiesunlimited.com/. 

THere are cheaper places, if you want. I know the Chinese sell some motors, don't know if they work.

You could get the old controller from a junk cart, maybe the motor too. 

Our 1965 GE electric cart has a differential with a sprocket, and a chain runs to the motor. There are 36V worth of batteries and a controller to run it. Pretty simple.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

The JD gator was offered in electric.... if the blown unit you are thinking about is a gator,,,,the parts may bolt in.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

http://www.flyingbeet.com/electricg/ That site might give you usable information even if it is for converting an Allis G tractor.


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

I considered using parts from a salvaged electric fork lift. The one I saw was 48V and had the controller, motor, and wiring. I wish that I had bought it....$50


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know it isn't a Gator but the school I just finished teaching at converted an S10 to full electric. Lithium battery pack, 1000 watt controller, whole nine yards to the tune of about 18k...have thought about a Gator or similar vehicle as it would be super useful. Look into a company called EVWest as well as canev.


----------



## stevesmitty79 (Dec 25, 2005)

If I were to do this, I would go with a 48 volt system. More power and a lot more options if you wanted to charge off solar, etc.

Kudos on buggies unlimited. Also try buggiesgonewild.com for ideas, info and advice.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Look up 'Going Postal' and follow links.
These guys converted an old postal delivery truck to electric and raced it.
Not that its what you are doing, but the links will direct you to suppliers off the beaten path.

I've done a 48 volt S-10 truck, simply bolting the motor directly to the differental,
Now I save myself the trouble and get electric golf carts/job site trucks.
'Load Carriers' or 'Burdon Movers' they are called.
Axles, motors, batteries, controller gear, ect and its all VERY cheap since its industral.

Two things that will make your vehicle infinitely more useable,
One is a rain/sun hard roof. A good place to mount solar panels!
No sense wasting clean roof space.

The second is a mounted 110 volt inverter and extension cord on a reel.
This provides 110 volt AC power for cheaper corded power tools that are more powerful than the battery versions.

Third, a battery powered air compressor, small compressor, like a Via Air, and about 5 or 10 gallons of air tank(s) comes in REAL HANDY!
Tanks from big trucks/trailers are cheap and all over salvage yards,
Hose on a reel and you have air for tires, tools, float toys, ect.

Now, I don't know what you are up to, how much work you are going to do,
But batteries provide power for welding, winches for heavy lifting, and with air/110 volt power you won't run into much you can't do around a farm!

I built the first three years on my gas powered Jeep with on board air, winch, dual batteries for small welding jobs, and AC power...
Listening to that Jeep run stopped when I laid hands on a golf cart.
I had solar panels by then, and was looking for low cost batteries, he golf cart came with the batteries, so I used it.
The Jeep spent a lot of time parked after that!
So I'm all for electric job vehicles on the farm!
Get back to the house, plug in the solar panels to charge the cart AND run the house at the same time while you are building!

If everything serves YOU, you don't waste time/money serving it!
The golf cart & job site truck are still my back-ups to the home solar array,
The batteries plug in for extra reserve power, the inverters will supply critical power to home in the event of main battery/inverter failure...

Nothing like redundancy/back ups as you expand!


----------

